# Remy's new haircut, he looks like a little lamb!



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

remy's hair was getting really poofy lately so i finally took him to the groomers. i specifically told them to cut down his body but leave his leg hair long. when i went to pick him up, i was so upset  they didn't listen to me at all and cut down his leg too. so now he looks like a little lamb. hope it grows out soon...

here's my little lamb


----------



## malts4me (Mar 19, 2010)

But he looks sooo cute!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

He's still delightfully adorable! Don't you hate when they don't listen? This is why I am going to learn how to do this grooming. Maybe we need more Maltese tailored groomers!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Catherine - That's why I stay with Tyler when he's groomed. I can oversee just how far she goes. I know you're upset, but Remy does look like the cutest little lambie pie I've ever seen.:wub::wub:He looks so huggable. It will grow in but will also be a lot easier to take care of in the meantime. Give that sweetie some big kisses and hugs from Aunt Sue.:hugging:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Remy is so adorable! I love the way they cut his face:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Remy looks adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Remy is a cute little lamb


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Remy's still seriously cute! :wub:
There's nothing anyone could do to make that boy look bad.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He looks great to me! His legs look a bit longer. They'll grow so fast. He looks like a sweet puppy


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awwww! Remy is sooo cute. :tender: Groomers are really irritating. I don't understand how they can get away with not listening to instructions. There should be some consequences. 

I think he looks fab though.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

He still looks amazingly cute! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks everyone but i'm still so peeved  i wish they would just listen. when i came home, i also found a huge mat in his topknot which i know was not caused by me and his paw pads were not trimmed :angry:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Little lamb or not Remy is still the most handsome boy ever! Love you Rems!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Cat- Remy could be bald headed and still be a cutie pie. But I do understand the frustration. I would be really annoyed at the mat in the topknot and the paws not being trimmed either. But it does seem like the leg hair grows the fastest.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

aww Remy..you do make a cute little lamb, even if it's not what mommy wanted. Leila still thinks 'oooh la la' 

yet another story about groomers doing whatever they feel like doing with no regard for requests...scary! looks like his beautiful face came out of it perfectly, though, so it could've been wayyy worse.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love his little haircut! I want to get Rain cut down really short this spring and her legs cut down some, she has too much hair. I love his little face...I think he looks adorable!!!:wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Then never lessen, but he looks cute anyway.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Awww, he still looks adorable. He has louis' haircut. I keep the face, ears and tail long but cut the body down. I like it because its easier for me wash his feet after he goes on walks. I feel like the legs grow out faster than the body so dont worry too much. He is mighty cute.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh so cute and huggable in any hair cut.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwwww! he is so cute!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I know you were upset, but he looks SOOO cute.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG he is a handsome little man no matter what ! And the leg hair will grow.

The unforgivable part are a matt in the topknot ( I wonder if they yeased the hair there? and the not clipping between the paw pads ! I would call the salon and have a chat with the owner or manager.

Next time give WRITTEN instruction and I would even print a photo of exactly what you want, and include every detail.

Then make the groomer review it and sign it.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

It seems the groomers feel they can do what they want. I just don't get it. Any other occupation you have to follow orders to the letter.  I wouldn't take Lola to any groomer that I hadn't stayed with for quite a few times to gain my trust now. I am seeing way too many horror stories.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Catherine i hope your not to upset,Remys still cute as pie ,his her will grow back very quick..
hugs ...jo


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

i like it.. his leg hair doesnt look too short...


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Remy can never look bad - he has the ultimate cuteness gene.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

So cute! :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks again everyone :heart: i'm getting a little more used to it. he does run around like a little lamb and now we can see his skinny limbs! i never realized how tiny he was until now. one good thing is he'll be so easy to maintain for the next few months!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think he looks super adorable. His haircut is very similar to Hannahs,except her leghair is longer.I could never get a groomer to understand what I really wanted,not even pictures worked.Remy makes an adorably sweet little lamb.:wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I LOVE Remy and so does Shiloh. She says her boyfriend looks mighty cute with his little lamb cut!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww Cat, sorry they didn't listen to you but on the bright side, Mr. Remy still looks adorable! He'll grow out soon enough.
They seem to lose a lot of "weight" after a haircut, I wish it were the same way for us :w00t:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

awww, catherine, remy looks absolutely adorable!!! and i love his haircut, too, lol. its taken me a few days, but i definitely LOVE stu's hair shorter, its so much easier and i think he likes it too.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Catherine,
Remi is a little doll shorter hair or not. I had Maisie's coat cut half way down because i just couldn't deal with the mats anymore and neither could she. I might even go shorter next time. Her face still looks beautiful as does Remi's.:thumbsup:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cutie patootie!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

tamizami said:


> awww, catherine, remy looks absolutely adorable!!! and i love his haircut, too, lol. its taken me a few days, but i definitely LOVE stu's hair shorter, its so much easier and i think he likes it too.


i love stu's hair shorter too! and now i'm beginning to like remy's hair short. may keep it this way going forward but i still want the legs a bit longer.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Remy is adorable. The good thing with hair is that it grows back. Thank goodness!! I am always experimenting on Lilly poor thing looks choppy alot 
I am getting better, Oh and I do love Remy with the long leg hair since I have a hard time getting Lilly to sit still that might be a good look.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Honestly Cat....Remy looks really cute and I"m not just saying that! After you sent me that message I was imagining him super short and shaved. He looks so sweet. Really I think he does! His hair will grow in within no time. 

It is a huge challenge finding a good groomer though. Maybe next time stay at the groomers as others suggested and leave pictures. I have a great groomer but it took me a very very very long time to find her. 

Give that little lamb a hug for me!


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

He is so precious ..... I wouldn't even be looking at his legs with that lovable little face


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

angelgirl599 said:


> Aww Cat, sorry they didn't listen to you but on the bright side, Mr. Remy still looks adorable! He'll grow out soon enough.
> They seem to lose a lot of "weight" after a haircut, I wish it were the same way for us :w00t:


 
You really mean if I go get a haircut I won't lose "weight"??? rayer:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry they didn't listen, but I think he is so adorable! I really like the cut!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh love it ^_^


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww im sorry its not what you were wanting but he still looks soooo cute!! they could have shaved all of Remys hair off and he would still be gorgeous  i hope for your sake though it will grow in quick xxx


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Adorable!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

he is one cute lamb though


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That boy is so beautiful...er...handsome...that even if they scalped him it would not deter from his good looks. :wub: I think your groomer did a great job. And you know, for a groomer (no offense groomers), she did leave the legs long for a puppy cut, just not what you asked for. So often they use a clipper on those legs leaving them with really scrawny looking chicken legs.:w00t:

That length of leg hair is really a nice length and easy to maintain. My Zoe stays with G'ma & G'pa during the day and gets to run in the field and by the creek and they are BEGGING me to cut her legs down. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

remy said:


> remy's hair was getting really poofy lately so i finally took him to the groomers. i specifically told them to cut down his body but leave his leg hair long. when i went to pick him up, i was so upset  they didn't listen to me at all and cut down his leg too. so now he looks like a little lamb. hope it grows out soon...
> 
> here's my little lamb


It may not be the cut that you requested, and I know how frustrating that can be, but he sure is cute!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I guess it's all personal choice....but personally I love his cut. :wub: 

But then that's the way I get Archie and Abbey's legs cut :blush:. Not too short and not too long that they get knots. Too short and they look like chicken legs...I hate that look.

Next time if you go to the same groomer, take a picture or two with you. Maybe you need to circle (with black marker) the parts that you especially want him/her to follow closely. It took a few tries with my groomer before she got it right.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks everyone for your sweet compliments. don't get me wrong, i like remy's overall look. i just wish he would have left the leg hair a little longer. now you can see remy's skinny legs which i don't like  and on top of it, he made certain areas very choppy looking like his chest. i attached a pic...not sure if you can see how uneven his chest is. 

but i do think it'll look nice once it grows out a bit


----------

